# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  قانون الاحوال المدنية العمانى وتعديلاته رقم 9 لسنة 2001

## هيثم الفقى

المادة 1
يسمى هذا القانون ( قانون الاحوال المدنية لسنة 2001 ) ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية .
المادة 2
يكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية حيثما وردت في هذا القانون المعاني المخصصة لها ادناه ، ما لم تدل القرينة على غير ذلك : 
الوزير : وزير الداخلية .
الدائرة : دائرة الاحوال المدنية والجوازات .
المدير : مدير عام الدائرة .
المكتب : مكتب الاحوال المدنية والجوازات .
امين المكتب : الموظف المسؤول عن اعمال الاحوال المدنية والجوازات في دائرة اختصاصه . 
السجل المدني : سجل الاساس الذي تسجل فيه البيانات الخاصة بالاسر الاردنية وواقعات الاحوال المدنية استنادا الى الوثائق الثبوتية .
سجل الحاسب الآلي : السجل المشتمل على بيانات السجل المدني وقيود البطاقات ودفاتر العائلة وجوازات السفر واي قيود اخرى يقررها المدير . 
سجل الواقعات : السجل الذي تدون فيه واقعات الاحوال المدنية . 
السجل : السجل المدني ، سجل الحاسب الآلي واي سجل اخر يقرره المدير حسب مقتضى الحال . 
الواقعة : كل حادثة احوال مدنية من ولادة او زواج او طلاق او وفاة وما ينشا عنها . 
الوثيقة : كل مستند يثبت او يؤيد طلبا من الطلبات المقدمة في أي شان من شؤون الاحوال المدنية بما في ذلك التبليغ والاخبار والبيان . 
التبليغ : الوثيقة التي يحررها المكلف بالتبليغ عند حدوث أي ولادة او وفاة 
الاخبار : الوثيقة التي يحررها الطبيب او القابلة عند حدوث الولادة او ما يحرره الطبيب عند حدوث الوفاة . 
البيان : كل محرر يصدر عن امين المكتب بالواقعة نقلا عن سجل الواقعات لادخالها في السجل المدني . 
شهادة القيد : وثيقة تعطى عن أي من قيود الاحوال المدنية . 
الرقم الوطني : الرقم المخصص للمواطن الاردني في سجلات الدائرة . 
الرقم المتسلسل : الرقم المخصص للاجنبي في سجلات الدائرة وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون .
المادة 3
احكام عامة :
يتولى المكتب في دائرة اختصاصه ما يلي : 
أ . تسجيل البيانات الخاصة باسر الاردنيين في السجل المدني وقيد الواقعات واصدار الشهادات المتعلقة بها والبطاقات الشخصية ودفاتر العائلة وجوازات السفر وفق احكام هذا القانون وتثبيت الرقم الوطني على كل منها . 
ب. تسجيل واقعات الولادة والوفاة والزواج والطلاق للاجانب اذا حدثت في المملكة شريطة عدم تعارضها مع احكام القانون واصدار الشهادات المتعلقة بها . 
المادة 4
أ . يعين لكل مكتب امين يعاونه مساعد او اكثر يتولى الاشراف على العمل وتنفيذه في دائرة اختصاصه وينوب مساعده عنه عند غيابه . 
ب. يعد في كل مكتب : 
1. سجل الحاسب الآلي . 
2. أي سجل اخر يقرره المدير .
ج. يحدد المدير نماذج السجلات والبيانات التي تدون فيها .
المادة 5
أ . يتم فتح مكتب او اكثر في الدائرة يختص بقيد الواقعة واصدار البطاقات الشخصية ودفاتر العائلة وشهادات القيد للاردنيين المقيمين في الخارج . 
ب. تحتفظ قنصليات المملكة بدفاتر لقيد التبليغات عن الواقعات وطلبات الحصول على البطاقات الشخصية ودفاتر العائلة وشهادات القيد وترسلها الى المكتب المختص 
المادة 6
يعتبر صحيحا كل تسجيل لواقعة حدثت لاردني في دولة اخرى اذا تم وفقا لاحكام قوانين تلك الدولة على الا يتعارض هذا التسجيل مع قوانين المملكة وعلى الاردني الموجود في الخارج ان يبلغ قنصلية المملكة او الدائرة حسب مقتضى الحال عن كل واقعة طبقا للمواعيد والاجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .
المادة 7
أ . لا يجوز نقل أي من السجلات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة ( ب ) من المادة ( 4 ) من هذا القانون خارج المكتب ، وتعتبر البيانات الواردة في هذه السجلات سرية . 
ب. اذا اصدرت سلطة قضائية او سلطة تحقيق قرارا بفحص هذه السجلات او الاطلاع عليها وجب ان ينتقل القاضي المنتدب او المدعي العام الى المكتب الذي تحفظ به هذه السجلات لفحصها والاطلاع على أي منها .
المادة 8
أ . لكل شخص ان يحصل على صورة الاصل عن القيود الوثائق المتعلقة به او باصوله او بفروعه او بازواجه ويجوز اعطاء هذه الصورة لغيرهم اذا ثبت للمدير او من يفوضه ان لاي منهم مصلحة فيها . 
ب. للجهات الرسمية طلب صورة الاصل عن أي سجل او قيد .
المادة 9
تعتبر السجلات بما تحويه من بيانات وصور مستخرجة عنها حجة بصحتها ما لم يثبت عكسها او بطلانها او تزويرها بحكم قضائي قطعي وعلى جميع الجهات الرسمية او الاهلية الاعتماد على البيانات المقيدة في هذه السجلات في قضايا الاحوال المدنية .
المادة 10
لا يجوز لاي موظف من موظفي الدائرة ان يسجل أي واقعة او يباشر أي عمل من اعمالها اذا كان الامر متعلقا به او بزوجه او اقاربه او اصهاره حتى الدرجة الرابعة وفي هذه الحالة يقوم بالعمل رئيسه المباشر او احد موظفي المكتب بتكليف من رئيسه .
المادة 11
أ . على امين المكتب او مساعديه تلقي التبليغات واجراء القيد بالسجلات حال تلقيها مباشرة ، وعليهم تسجيل كل واقعة قيدت في سجلات الواقعات او تلقوا بيانا عنها في السجل المدني خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ قيدها او من تاريخ وصول البيان الخاص بها ، وعليهم ارسال بيان الى المكتب المختص خلال المدة ذاتها بالواقعات التي قيدت بسجلاتهم اذا كان تسجيلها في السجل المدني ليس من اختصاصهم ، ولا يجوز ان يدون في السجل المدني الا البيانات المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 3 ) من هذا القانون . 
ب. يدفع للمختار ( 500 ) فلس عن كل واقعة ولادة او وفاة يكون ملزما بحكم القانون بالتبليغ عنها وتصرف المبالغ المستحقة له من النفقات العامة للدائرة بقرار من المدير بموجب كشوفات شهرية يصادق عليها امين المكتب المختص .
المادة 12
على امين المكتب ، في حالة رفضه تسجيل أي واقعة ان يرفع الامر الى الدائرة بمذكرة مسببة خلال سبعة ايام ، وعلى المدير ان يبدي رايه بقرار يعلم به صاحب الشان خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ رفع الامر اليه .
المادة 13
المواليد :
أ . يتم التبليغ عن الولادة ، لدى أي مكتب خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ حدوثها على الانموذج الذي تعده الدائرة لهذه الغاية، واذا لم يكن في الجهة التي حدثت فيها الولادة مكتب يكون التبليغ الى المختار الذي عليه ان يبلغ المكتب التابع له خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تبليغه بالواقعة . 
ب. اذا تمت الولادة خارج المملكة يجب التبليغ عنها خلال تسعين يوما من تاريخ حدوثها . 
ج. تستوفى من المبلغ غرامة مقدارها عشرة دنانير اذا تم التبليغ بعد مضي المدد المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين ( أ ) و ( ب ) من هذه المادة .
المادة 14
أ . الاشخاص المكلفون بالتبليغ عن الولادة هم : 
1. الوالد او الوالدة . 
2. أي من الاقارب البالغين حتى الدرجة الرابعة . 
3. الاطباء ومديرو المؤسسات كالمستشفيات ودور الولادة ، والسجون والمحاجر الصحية ، وغيرها عن الولادات التي تقع فيها . 
4. القابلة القانونية . 
5. المختار . 
ب. لا يقبل التبليغ الا من المكلفين به المنصوص عليهم في الفقرة ( أ ) من هذه المادة وتكون مسؤولية التبليغ متدرجة حسب التسلسل المبين في تلك الفقرة . 
ج. اذا تكرر تبليغ واقعة الولادة فتعتمد تلك التي تم التبليغ عنها من قبل الشخص الاولى بالتبليغ ، واذا تساوى المبلغان في الدرجة تسجل الواقعة الاسبق في التبليغ .
المادة 15
أ . يجب ان يشمل انموذج التبليغ البيانات الاتية :
1. يوم الولادة وتاريخها وساعتها ودقيقتها ومكانها . 
2. اسم المولود وجنسه ( ذكر او انثى ) على ان لا يكون مخالفا للقيم الدينية والاجتماعية او فيه مساس بالنظام العام .
3. اسم كل من الوالدين من ثلاثة مقاطع ورقمه الوطني وجنسيته وديانته ومحل اقامته ومكان قيده المدني ورقمه . 
ب. في حالة ولادة توامين او اكثر اضافة الى ما هو منصوص عليه في الفقرة ( أ ) من هذه المادة يعد تبليغ لكل منهم على حده مع ذكر ساعة الولادة ودقيقتها .
المادة 16
تحرر شهادة الولادة بعد قيد الواقعة على الانموذج الذي يقره المدير لهذه الغاية .
المادة 17
اذا توفي مولود قبل التبليغ عن ولادته ، فيجب التبليغ عن ولادته ثم وفاته ، اما اذا ولد ميتا بعد الشهر السادس من الحمل فيكون التبليغ مقصورا على وفاته وتعامل حالة وفاة التوائم وفقا لما ورد في الفقرة ( ب ) من المادة ( 15 ) من هذا القانون .
المادة 18
اذا حصلت ولادة في اثناء السفر خارج المملكة يجب التبليغ عنها الى القنصل الاردني في الجهة التي يقصدها المسافر او الى المكتب المختص بمقتضى المادتين ( 6 ) و ( 13 ) من هذا القانون .
المادة 19
أ . كل من وجد طفلا حديث الولادة عليه تسليمه الى مركز الشرطة في المدن والى مختار القرية في القرى التي لا يوجد فيها مركز للشرطة ، مبينا الزمان والمكان والظروف التي وجده فيها مع تسليم ما وجد عليه من ملابس وغيرها . 
ب. على مركز الشرطة او المختار تنظيم محضر بالواقعة يبين فيه عمر المولود بعد الاستئناس براي طبيب الحكومة والعلامات الفارقة فيه ليسلم مع المولود الى احدى المؤسسات او الاشخاص المعتمدين من وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية ، لتبليغ واقعة الولادة الى امين المكتب لتدوينها خلال المدة القانونية المقررة بعد اختيار اسماء منتحلة مناسبة للمولود ووالديه ويعتبر دين الدولة دينا للمولود واذا ظهر من يدعي نسب الطفل اليه ، بعد تدوين واقعة الولادة في السجلات وابرز حكما قضائيا قطعيا بذلك يلحق الطفل به وتغير الاسماء تبعا لذلك . 
ج. اذا كان المولود الذي عثر عليه ميتا ، فعلى الشرطة ان تنظم محضرا بذلك بعد الاستئناس براي طبيب الحكومة عن عمر 
الطفل ووقت وفاته واسبابها ، ويتم تسجيل الوفاة في هذه الحالة في سجل الواقعات، ولا يعطى اسم للمولود الا اذا ادعى احد والديه نسبه اليه وابرز حكما قضائيا قطعيا بذلك .
المادة 20
أ . اذا كان المولود غير شرعي ، فلا يذكر اسم الاب او الام او كليهما معا في سجل الولادة ( الا بناء على طلب خطي منهما او من أي منهما مؤيدا بحكم قضائي قطعي ) وعلى امين المكتب ان يختار اسما للوالدين ، ويعتبر باطلا كل تسجيل لولادة تم خلافا لاحكام هذه المادة فيما يتعلق بذكر اسم الاب والام . 
ب. بالرغم مما ورد في الفقرة ( أ ) من هذه المادة اذا تمت ولادة المولود غير الشرعي لدى المذكورين في المادة ( 14 ) الفقرة ( أ ) بند ( 3 ) و ( 4 ) يذكر اسم الام الوالدة وعلى امين المكتب اختيار اسم منتحل للاب .
المادة 21
اذا لم يصرح بالاسم الحقيقي لوالدي مولود غير شرعي او اسم احدهما قبل تسجيل واقعة الولادة ، فللوالدين او احدهما الحضور امام امين المكتب والاقرار بنسب المولود اليه بموجب تصريح خطي مؤيدا بحكم قضائي قطعي .
المادة 22
استثناء من احكام المواد ( 19 ) و ( 20 ) و ( 21 ) من هذا القانون ، يحظر على امين المكتب ذكر اسم الوالد او الوالدة او كليهما معا وان طلب اليه ذلك في أي من الحالتين التاليتين : 
أ . اذا كان الوالدان من المحارم . 
ب. اذا كانت الوالدة متزوجة وكان المولود من غير زوجها .
المادة 23
الزواج والطلاق :
أ . على الجهات المختصة بتنظيم عقود الزواج ووثائق الطلاق ان تثبت عليها الرقم الوطني ومكان القيد المدني ورقمه لكل من الزوجين وان تقدم خلال ثلاثين يوما نسخة مما تنظمه الى امين المكتب الذي حدثت الواقعة بدائرة اختصاصه . 
ب. على امين المكتب تنفيذ العقود والشهادات في السجل الخاص بعد ختمها والتاشير عليها برقم الواقعة .
المادة 24
على المحاكم المختصة تبليغ المكتب الواقع بدائرة اختصاصها بموجب الانموذج المعد لهذه الغاية بما يصدر من احكام نهائية بالزواج او بطلانه او فساده او الطلاق او التطليق او الفسخ او التفريق او اثبات النسب او نفيه وذلك خلال سبعة ايام من تاريخ صدور الحكم القطعي لتسجيلها في السجل الخاص بذلك .
المادة 25
أ . يقوم امين المكتب بعد قيد الزواج او الطلاق او أي من الاحكام المذكورة في المادة ( 24 ) من هذا القانون في سجل الواقعات بالتاشير على القيد المدني للزوجين او المطلقين او احدهما . 
ب. تحرر الشهادات الخاصة بالزواج او الطلاق بعد قيد الواقعة على الانموذج المعد لهذه الغاية بناء على طلب أي من الزوجين او المطلقين .
المادة 26
الوفيات :
أ . يتم التبليغ عن الوفيات الى أي مكتب او الى المختار في الجهة التي لا يوجد فيها مكتب وذلك خلال اسبوع من تاريخ حدوثها او ثبوتها مرفقا بها دفتر عائلة المتوفى وبطاقته . 
ب. على المختار ابلاغ المكتب بالوفاة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تبليغه بها . 
ج. تستوفى من المبلغ غرامة مقدارها عشرة دنانير اذا تم التبليغ بعد المدة المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين ( أ ) و ( ب ) من هذه المادة .
المادة 27
أ . الاشخاص المكلفون بالتبليغ عن الوفاة هم : 
1. اصول او فروع او زوج المتوفى . 
2. من حضر الوفاة من اقارب المتوفى البالغين . 
3. الطبيب المكلف باثبات الوفاة . 
4. صاحب المحل او مديره او الشخص القائم بادارته اذا حدثت الوفاة في مستشفى او محل معد للتمريض او ملجا او فندق او مدرسة او سجن او أي جهة اخرى .
5. المختار . 
ب. تكون مسؤولية التبليغ من المكلفين به المنصوص عليهم في الفقرة ( أ ) من هذه المادة متدرجة حسب التسلسل الوارد في تلك الفقرة . 
ج. يجب الحصول على تصريح بالدفن من البلدية او المركز الامني او المختار ويزود المكتب بنسخة منه .
المادة 28
أ . يجب ان يشتمل انموذج التبليغ على البيانات الاتية :
1. يوم الوفاة وتاريخها وساعتها ودقيقتها ومكانها . 
2. اسم المتوفى وجنسه وجنسيته وديانته . 
3. سبب الوفاة . 
4. مكان ولادة المتوفى وتاريخها ومحل اقامته . 
5. اسم والد المتوفى ووالدته من ثلاثة مقاطع . 
6. مكان القيد المدني ورقمه والرقم الوطني للمتوفى . 
ب. اذا كان المتوفى مجهول الشخصية يتم التبليغ عن الوفاة من قبل الشرطة ويرفق بمحضر يشتمل على تقدير عمر المتوفى وسبب الوفاة واي بيانات ضرورية ، ويقوم امين المكتب بقيد الواقعة في سجل خاص يقرره المدير .
المادة 29
يقوم المكتب بتحرير شهادة الوفاة على الانموذج المعد لهذه الغاية بقرار من المدير .
المادة 30
مع مراعاة احكام المادة ( 27 ) من هذا القانون ، تقوم القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة ومديرية الامن العام ومديرية الدفاع المدني ودائرة المخابرات العامة بتبليغ الدائرة عن وفيات منتسبيها .
المادة 31
على النائب العام او مساعده في حالة تنفيذ الحكم باعدام شخص تنظيم انموذج تبليغ بالوفاة يزود به امين المكتب خلال اسبوع لتسجيل هذه الواقعة .
المادة 32
تصحيح قيود الاحوال المدنية :
أ . يتم اجراء أي تصحيح في قيود الاحوال المدنية المدرجة في سجل الواقعات والسجل المدني بمقتضى قرار صادر عن المحكمة المختصة المنصوص عليها في المادة 35 من هذا القانون اما القيود المتعلقة بتاريخ الولادة ومكانها فلا يجوز باي حال اجراء أي تعديل عليها وذلك على الرغم مما ورد من احكام في هذا القانون .
ب. 1. اما التصحيح في قيود الاحوال المدنية المتعلقة بالجنسية او الديانة او الاقامة او التصحيح في القيود المتعلقة بالزواج وبطلانه وفساده او الطلاق والتطليق او التفريق او الفسخ او اثبات النسب او نفيه فيتم التصحيح في أي من هذه الحالات من قبل امين المكتب بناء على احكام قضائية قطعية او وثائق صادرة عن جهة مختصة .
2. تقام دعاوى التصحيح امام المحاكم المختصة من قبل أي شخص ذي مصلحة ويمثل الدائرة في هذه الحالة المحامي العام المدني او من يفوضه خطيا من موظفي الدائرة كما يمثل الدائرة ايضا ، في الدعاوى التي تقيمها امين المكتب في دائرة اختصاصه .
ج. يتم التصحيح في القيود المتعلقة بالامور المبينة ادناه على النحو التالي :
1. بقرار من لجنة يراسها المدير العام استنادا للوثائق الثبوتية فيما يتعلق باسم العائلة واسم المولود غير الشرعي واسم اللقيط .
2. بقرار من لجنة مؤلفة من امين المكتب ومساعده فيما يتعلق بالاخطاء المادية الواردة في القيود .
المادة 33
تقام دعاوى تصحيح قيود الاحوال المدنية المسجلة لدى قناصل المملكة امام المحاكم المختصة المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 35 ) من هذا القانون .
المادة 34
أ . اذا تم التبليغ عن الولادة او الوفاة بعد المدة القانونية ، خلال السنة الاولى من تاريخ الواقعة داخل المملكة وخلال سنتين خارجها ، يسجل امين المكتب هذه الواقعة في سجلاته بعد القيام بالتحريات اللازمة والتحقق من صحة التبليغ . 
ب. على الرغم مما ورد في الفقرة ( أ ) من هذه المادة ، يجوز تسجيل المولود غير الشرعي في أي وقت بناء على كتاب من وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية .
المادة 35
أ . مع مراعاة احكام الفقرة ( ب ) من هذه المادة ، تختص محاكم الصلح بالنظر في دعاوى الغاء او تصحيح قيود الاحوال المدنية في سجل الواقعات وفي السجل وفي سجلات وزارة الصحة ، كما تختص بالنظر في دعاوى قيد الولادة والوفاة وتثبيت التفاصيل والواقعات الخاصة بها اذا كان التبليغ عن الولادة والوفاة بعد انقضاء المدة المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 34 ) من هذا القانون وعلى المدعى الذي ليس له رقم وطني او قيد مدني ارفاق شهادة جنسية صادرة عن الدائرة مع لائحة الدعوى ، كما وللمحكمة في هذه الدعاوى سماع أي بينة تراها ضرورية للتثبت من التفاصيل والواقعات الخاصة بالولادة والوفاة . 
ب. تمارس محاكم الصلح صلاحية النظر في الدعاوى المنصوص عليها في الفقرة ( أ ) من هذه المادة التي تقام من الاشخاص المقيمين في الضفة الغربية وذلك بغض النظر عن الاحكام المتعلقة بالصلاحية المكانية . 
ج. عند صدور حكم قضائي قطعي بقيد واقعة ولادة او وفاة فيعتبر تاريخ هذا القيد في اليوم الاول من الشهر الاول من تلك السنة ما لم يكن هنالك قيد بخلاف ذلك . 
د. على الرغم مما ورد في أي تشريع اخر يكون الرسم عن أي دعوى تقام بمقتضى احكام هذا القانون خمسة دنانير عند تقديمها ويستوفى خمسة دنانير عند اخراج اعلام الحكم الصادر فيها .
المادة 36
محل القيد :
يتم قيد الشخص في المكتب الذي يقيم في دائرة اختصاصه .
المادة 37
لكل رب اسرة الحق في تغيير مكان اقامته على دفتر العائلة والبطاقة الشخصية استنادا الى وثائق ثبوتية وبناء على طلب موقع منه .
المادة 38
البطاقة الشخصية ودفتر العائلة :
أ . على كل اردني يزيد عمره على ست عشرة سنة ان يحصل من أي مكتب على بطاقة شخصية ، ويجوز صرف بطاقة شخصية لمن هم دون السادسة عشرة من العمر بعد موافقة ولي الامر . 
ب. اذا اصبح الاردني رب اسرة عليه ان يحصل على دفتر عائلة خلال تسعين يوما من تاريخ عقد زواجه . 
ج. اذا اكتسب أي شخص الجنسية الاردنية عليه ان يتقدم خلال تسعين يوما من تاريخ اكتسابه تلك الجنسية الى المكتب الذي يقيم ضمن دائرة اختصاصه ببيانات عن اسرته للتسجيل بالسجل المدني . 
د. اذا فقد او تخلى أي اردني عن الجنسية الاردنية فعليه خلال ستين يوما تسليم دفتر العائلة والبطاقة الشخصية العائدة له وبطاقات من فقد او تخلى عن الجنسية الاردنية من عائلته الى الدائرة او المكتب الذي كان مسجلا لديه او الى قنصلية المملكة ذات العلاقة .
المادة 39
تعتبر البطاقة الشخصية اثباتا للشخصية ودليلا على صحة البيانات الواردة فيها ولا يجوز للجهات الحكومية او غيرها الامتناع عن اعتمادها .
المادة 40
يصدر المدير قرارا يحدد فيه شكل كل من البطاقة الشخصية ودفتر العائلة ومحتوى كل منهما والبيانات الواجب اثباتها في أي منهما .
المادة 41
يصدر المدير قرارا يحدد فيه نماذج طلب الحصول على البطاقة الشخصية ودفتر العائلة وتجديدهما والشهادات والمستندات الواجب ارفاقها والاجراءات التي تتبع للحصول على كل منهما ويعفى طالب أي منها من الصاق طوابع الواردات على هذه النماذج .
المادة 42
أ . تكون مدة صلاحية البطاقة الشخصية او دفتر العائلة عشر سنوات من تاريخ صدروها ويجب استبدال أي منهما خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ انتهاء مدتها . 
ب. تكون مدة صلاحية البطاقة الشخصية خمس سنوات لمن هم دون الثامنة عشرة من العمر .
المادة 43
على صاحب البطاقة الشخصية او دفتر العائلة ان يبلغ المكتب الذي يقيم في دائرة اختصاصه بكل ما يطرا من تغيير على البيانات الواردة فيها خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ حصول هذا التغيير .
المادة 44
تقدم طلبات الاردنيين المقيمين خارج المملكة للحصول على البطاقة الشخصية او دفتر العائلة او استبدالها او استخراج بدل فاقد او تالف الى قنصليات المملكة او الى الدائرة .
المادة 45
على صاحب البطاقة الشخصية او دفتر العائلة في حالة الفقدان او التلف تبليغ المكتب المختص خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ الفقدان او التلف وعليه ان يطلب بدل مفقود او تالف طبقا للنماذج والاجراءات المقررة .
المادة 46
لا يجوز لاي شخص الحصول على اكثر من بطاقة شخصية واحدة او دفتر عائلة واحد ، ويلتزم بابراز أي منهما الى الجهات المختصة كلما طلب اليه ذلك ، كما لا يجوز لاي مسؤول في هذه الجهات الاحتفاظ بها او حجزها لاي سبب كان الا في حالتي التزوير او التلاعب مع وجوب اشعار الدائرة بذلك .
المادة 47
لا يجوز للاشخاص الطبيعيين او الاعتباريين بما في ذلك الوزارات والدوائر والمؤسسات العامة والجامعات والمعاهد والمدارس ان يقبلوا او يستخدموا او يستبقوا في خدمتهم شخصا اردنيا بصفته موظفا او مستخدما او طالبا الا اذا كان حاصلا على البطاقة الشخصية او دفتر العائلة لمن هم دون السادسة عشرة من العمر .
المادة 48
على مديري الفنادق او المسؤولين عن ادارة ما يماثلها من الاماكن المفروشة المعدة لايواء الجمهور ، ان يثبتوا في سجلاتهم البيانات الموضحة في البطاقة الشخصية او دفتر العائلة لكل من النزلاء .
المادة 49
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات كل من : 
أ . زور او كشط او غير او حذف او بدل او تلاعب عن قصد في السجل المدني او سجل الواقعات او دفتر العائلة او البطاقة الشخصية او الشهادات التي تصدرها الدائرة او أي من مكاتبها . 
ب. قدم بيانات كاذبة بقصد الحصول على دفتر عائلة او بطاقة شخصية لنفسه او لشخص اخر او وقع شهادة كاذبة لطالب الحصول على دفتر العائلة او البطاقة الشخصية . 
ج. اذا كان مرتكب أي من الافعال الواردة في الفقرتين ( أ ، ب ) السابقتين موظفا في الدائرة يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات ولا تتجاوز خمس سنوات .
المادة 50
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة اشهر ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات او بغرامة مالية لا تقل عن مائة دينار ولا تزيد على خمسماية دينارا او بكلتا العقوبتين معا كل من : 
أ. وجدت معه بطاقة شخصية او دفتر عائلة بصورة غير مشروعة او انتحل اسم الغير فيما يتعلق بدفتر العائلة او البطاقة الشخصية . 
ب. اعطى البطاقة الشخصية او دفتر العائلة الى شخص اخر ليستعملها او رهنها لديه مقابل أي منفعة مهما كانت . 
ج. اتلف عن قصد بطاقته الشخصية او دفتر العائلة او ادعى كذبا بفقدان احداهما .
المادة 51
يعاقب كل من خالف احكام المادة ( 38 ) من هذا القانون بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين دينارا ولا تزيد على مائة دينار .
المادة 52
يعاقب كل من خالف احكام أي من المواد ( 45 ) او ( 47 ) او ( 48 ) من هذا القانون بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة وعشرين دينارا ولا تزيد على مائة دينار .
المادة 53
لا يؤخذ بالاسباب المخففة التقديرية عند فرض أي من العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد ( 49 ) و ( 50 ) و ( 51 ) من هذا القانون .
المادة 54
يستوفى عند اصدار أي من الوثائق المدرجة ادناه الرسوم التالية : 
بطاقة شخصية ديناران 
بطاقة شخصية بدل تالف ثلاثة دنانير 
بطاقة شخصية بدل مفقود خمسة دنانير 
دفتر عائلة ديناران 
دفتر عائلة بدل تالف ثلاثة دنانير 
دفتر عائلة بدل مفقود خمسة دنانير 
شهادة زواج دينار واحد 
شهادة طلاق دينار واحد 
شهادة ولادة دينار واحد 
شهادة وفاة دينار واحد 
شهادة القيد ايا كان نوعها دينار واحد
رسم طلب تصحيح قيد في الحاسب الالي عشرة دنانير
المادة 55
للمدير او من يفوضه خطيا ان يفرض على أي شخص يطلب الحصول على بدل بطاقة مفقودة او بدل دفتر مفقود تقديم كفالة مصدقة لدى الكاتب العدل بمبلغ لا يقل عن عشرة دنانير ولا يزيد على خمسين دينارا لاول مرة واذا فقد شخص بطاقته الشخصية او دفتر عائلته للمرة الثانية خلال ثلاث سنوات ، فلا يصرف له بدل أي منهما الا اذا دفع بدل الكفالة .
المادة 56
احكام ختامية
على كل رب اسرة ان يتقدم الى المكتب المقيم بدائرة اختصاصه ببيانات دفتر العائلة عن الاحوال المدنية الخاصة بافراد اسرته خلال المواعيد المقررة وطبقا للتعليمات التي يحددها المدير لهذه الغاية .
المادة 57
أ . لغايات هذا القانون تعني عبارة ( رب الاسرة ) : 
1. الاب وفي حالة وفاته او فقده الجنسية الاردنية او تخليه عنها يكون رب الاسرة الزوجة واذا كان له اكثر من زوجة يصرف لكل زوجة مع اولادها دفتر عائلة بقيد مدني منفصل . 
2. الزوجة في حالة فقد رب الاسرة او غيبته المنقطعة عن المملكة وذلك لغايات التسجيل المدني . 
3. اكبر الاولاد سنا من غير المتزوجين في حالة وفاة رب الاسرة وزوجته . 
ب. يجوز للمدير بتنسيب امين المكتب اتخاذ قرار معلل بتحديد رب الاسرة في الحالات التي لم يرد عليها نص في هذه المادة .
المادة 58
يحق للمراة الاردنية المطلقة او الارملة او المتزوجة من اجنبي الحصول على دفتر عائلة مستقل بموجب قيد مدني منفصل اذا رغبت بذلك .
المادة 59
لمجلس الوزراء اصدار الانظمة اللازمة لتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون .
المادة 60
يلغى قانون الاحوال المدنية رقم ( 34 ) لسنة 1973 وتعديلاته .
المادة 61
رئيس الوزراء والوزراء مكلفون بتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون . 
18/ 1/ 2001

----------

